# Bleiten, bleiter



## eno2

Van blaten.
huilen, wenen, schreeuwen

_Hoe kan men dit zeer *pejoratieve *dialectwoord door een algemeen Nederlands equivalent  vervangen? Ik kan enkel "janken" bedenken, dat ook etymologisch  een onomatopee is. Maar janken heeft een geluidsaspect dat bleiten NIET heeft. _

vb:
_Mijn lief heeft het afgemaakt en ik heb een hele week zitten bleiten. (janken? Sjenken wordt wel vermeld in VD maar dat is in Vlaanderen totaal onbekend)

Bleiter = huilebalk

Het is bijna afgelopen met de bleiters/huilebalken op het podium van de Olympische Spelen. Er moesten medailles gegeven worden voor het bleiten/janken  ook. Ik nomineer Nadal. Een van de allergrootsten en dat staat te bleiten/janken  voor een halve gouden medaille in dubbel. Je moet Bolt toegeven dat die tenminste NIET staat te bleiten/janken  bij de allergrootste olympische atletiekprestatie ooit.

Schreeuwen beviel me nooit  als synoniem van wenen wegens zijn meer gebruikte  betekenis van hard roepen. 



_


----------



## jedna

Bleiten associeer ik met huilen met daaraan gekoppeld de nodige portie (zelf)spot. Wat dacht je dus van: grienen?


----------



## eno2

Voortgaande op VD-definitie vrees ik van niet geschikt.  Bleiters bleiten omdat ze gemakkelijk overspòeld worden door (een kleine) emotie, zoals de notoire bleiter de Belgische politicus Bert Anciaux, algemeen bekend als de Bleiter. Grienen is meer voor kinderen die pruilend iets afdwingen en een griender is een zeurder. Maar OK, een gouden medaille halen is geen kleine emotie, misschien ben ik wat streng.


----------



## jedna

Misschien vind je hier iets van je gading? Synoniemen van huilen; ander woord voor huilen - synoniemen.net


----------



## eno2

Yep. Snotteren is wat het meest bleiten benadert, inclusief het denigrerende. Ik had er niet aan gedacht onder huilen te zoeken op synoniemennet.


----------



## jedna

*
Snotteren volgens vD:*
1 snot lozen

2 herhaaldelijk en hoorbaar de neus ophalen

3 snotlozend snikken, schreien

*Grienen volgens vD:*
voor de etymologie → grijnen

1 huilen

2 m.n. van kinderen dwingend pruilen

Snotteren heeft in alle 3 betekenissen met 'snot' te maken. Het mag dan denigrerend bedoeld zijn, maar visueel en auditief klopt het toch niet, dacht ik. Als je huilt loos je tranen, maar daar hoeft niet steeds snot aan te pas te komen. terwijl grienen in de 1e betekenis letterlijk huilen betekent.
Bij snotteren denk ik eerder aan iemand die onbedaarlijk huilt (zoals vD al zegt: schreien)
Enfin, jij als Belgisch ingezetene zult de (pejoratieve) gevoelswaarde van 'bleiten' (van 'blaten' afgeleid, zoals je schreef) beter kennen.


----------



## eno2

Ik heb  absoluut geen moeite mee al dat medaille-gesnotter in plaats van -gebleit, dat toch niemand begrijpt buiten Vlaanderen. Je kan huilen, bleiten en snotteren  van geluk, maar grienen van geluk zie ik persoonlijk zo direct niet zitten.


----------



## jedna

_Mijn lief heeft het afgemaakt en ik heb een hele week zitten bleiten. _Dit toch niet van geluk, neem ik aan...
Grienen van geluk kan ik me heel goed iets bij voorstellen, maar dat gebeurt dan eerder in het verborgen.

En als je het over gesnotter hebt ipv over snotteren... Deze vond ik dan toch bij vD:
1 informeel het hoorbaar en herhaaldelijk de neus ophalen
2 minachtend het huilen= gegrien, gejank, gesnik
Betekent dat je in je beide voorbeelden met 'gesnotter'/'snotteren' wel goed zit.


----------



## eno2

jedna said:


> _Mijn lief heeft het afgemaakt en ik heb een hele week zitten bleiten. _Dit toch niet van geluk, neem ik aan...
> Grienen van geluk kan ik me heel goed iets bij voorstellen, maar dat gebeurt dan eerder in het verborgen.
> 
> En als je het over gesnotter hebt ipv over snotteren... Deze vond ik dan toch bij vD:
> 1 informeel het hoorbaar en herhaaldelijk de neus ophalen
> 2 minachtend het huilen= gegrien, gejank, gesnik
> Betekent dat je in je beide voorbeelden met 'gesnotter'/'snotteren' wel goed zit.


----------



## eno2

Het is allemaal huilen. 

Bij sommige varianten kan het van geluk, ik zou nooit grienen kiezen daarvoor. 

Snotteren wel. Om het belachelijk te maken. 

Dat van de Olympische Spelen was mijn eigen voorbeeld daarvan (belachelijk huilen van geluk). Dat van bleiten vanwege gedumpt door een lief was een voorbeeld van belachelijk bleiten van verdriet, om de beide ironische mogelijkheden van bleiten te illustreren. 

Snotteren voldoet mij nu als algemeen taalgebruik voor bleiten.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Ik vind _janken_ prima als standaardtalig alternatief voor _bleiten_. Bij dieren geeft _janken_ inderdaad een bepaald soort klagend geluid aan, maar bij mensen is het een informeel woord voor huilen in het algemeen. Het heeft net als _bleiten_ vaak de bijbetekenis dat het huilen een teken van zwakte is, ongepast of beschamend is, of anderen op de zenuwen werkt.

_Snotteren_ is een zeer specifieke vorm van huilen met hoorbare neusgeluiden. (_Waar zijn de tissues?_) Wie op z'n Vlaams _bleit_, snottert niet noodzakelijk.


----------



## bibibiben

Ja, janken van geluk, dat kan heel goed.


----------



## eno2

Ok, janken mag dan ook goed zijn, we weten allemaal dat er niet werkelijk gejankt wordt, en grienen misschien ook, voor zover er niet werkelijk gegriend wordt: ik verkies snotteren voor het Olympisch gesnotter bij de snottermedailles, aangezien ik in het algemeen Nederlands bleiten niet mag gebruiken; we weten tenslotte allemaal dat er ook bij gesnotter niet werkelijk (veel) snot bij te pas komt, die dingen zijn allemaal metaforisch.


----------



## ThomasK

_Janken_ heeft in Vlaanderen nog altijd iets dysfemistisch, zeker geen alternatief voor _wenen_.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

ThomasK said:


> _Janken_ heeft in Vlaanderen nog altijd iets dysfemistisch, zeker geen alternatief voor _wenen_.


Zeker, maar dat was de vraag niet. Het ging over _bleiten_.


----------



## ThomasK

_Janken _is vermeld als mogelijk synoniem of equivalent van _bleiten_. Ik zet daartegenover dat _bleiten _er in mijn ogen in meer dan één opzicht van verschilt. _Janken _impliceert klagen, vind ik, maar wie _bleiten _gebruikt, laat verstaan dat er geen reden is om te wenen of zoiets. Of niet?


----------



## Hans Molenslag

ThomasK said:


> _Janken _impliceert klagen, vind ik


In hedendaags algemeen Nederlands is _janken_ een informeel synoniem voor _huilen_. Het kan afhankelijk van de context met allerlei bijbetekenissen worden gebruikt. Klagen is slechts één van die mogelijke bijbetekenissen.

Wanneer je twee informele synoniemen vergelijkt, waarvan er een bovendien een dialectwoord is, zul je altijd kleine verschillen in gebruikswaarde vinden. Perfect overlappende synoniemen zijn uiterst zeldzaam. Maar laten we de vraag concreet bekijken. Welk woord zouden sprekers van het Standaardnederlands gebruiken in de  context waar het om ging, dus om aan te geven dat ze die 'bleitende' olympiërs een belachelijke vertoning vonden? Dan komt _janken_ zeker in aanmerking.


----------



## Red Arrow

Kan iemand mij uitleggen wat het verschil (in betekenis) is tussen wenen en bleiten?


----------



## eno2

Zoals ik aangaf in de eerste zin van de O.P.



> etymologie: onomatopee-isch van blaten; het geluid voortgebracht door een schaap



Dat geeft een andere connotatie dan wenen.


----------



## eno2

Red Arrow :D said:


> Kan iemand mij uitleggen wat het verschil (in betekenis) is tussen wenen en bleiten?


Wenen is totaal neutraal. Blèten is pejoratief. Maar goed, blèten is evengoed wenen.

Bleiten staat in Van Dale opgenomen als blèten. En bleiter als blèter. (zonder synoniemen te verstrekken)

Ik was hier dus  ortografisch verkeerd op stap.

De werkwoorden die hier voorgesteld werden
snotteren
janken
grienen
Leveren snotteraar, griener, janker op als synoniemen. naast huilebalk dat ik zelf al aangaf.
Zie ook de draad Blèter in het Nederlands


----------



## ThomasK

Mij lijkt dat 'janken' in het Nederlands, bij onze overburen, bijna zijn pejoratieve connotatie verloren heeft. Of geldt dat alleen voor bepaalde milieus? _(Ik merk nu dat HM het vermeldde als een informeel synoniem. Dat geldt niet voor mij... Ik vind het woord nogal grof, respectloos, maar 'blèten' is dat ook, dat wel.)_

Ik denk dat je gelijk hebt met de alternatieven die je suggereert, zeker voor het Belgisch Nederlands.


----------



## eno2

Mooi dialect woord: trunte. Ook voor mannen gebruikt, denk ik.

Huilebalk heeft verrassende  historische wortels:



> schreier of schreister die vroeger werd ingehuurd voor begrafenissen


DVD


----------



## eno2

Federer was weer behoorlijk aan het blèren na zijn 20-ste GS daarnet. Het is zo te zien de blèter met het hoogste mondiaal profiel. Dat is zeker janken van geluk.



eno2 said:


> Wenen is totaal neutraal. Blèten is pejoratief. Maar goed, blèten is evengoed wenen.



Blèten (of bleiten) is mijn dialect.
De Nederlandse DVD werkwoordvorm is: blèren


----------



## eno2

De Nederlandse DVD werkwoordvorm is: blèren. En aangezien ' blèrder' niet bestaat, moet bleiter het maar (blijven) doen.


----------

